# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Comando operatie en aanhoudende pijn in been

## sylvia50

Hallo op 4 juli ben ik toch maar even naar de huisarts gegaan omdat ik een vervelend plekje onder m,n prothese in m,n mond had wat maar niet weg wilde gaan. De huisarts keek en zei ,hier doen wij niets aan je moet naar de kaakchirurg. Ik had gedacht gewoon een ontsteking te hebben wat met een kuurtje antibiotica zo weg zou zijn. Ik schrok me dus rot van de reactie van de huisarts. Ze belde het ziekenhuis en ik kon de volgende dag direct terecht.
Mijn man was in de wachtkamer gebleven. De arts keek in m,n mond en zei dit is helemaal niet goed ik ga er een stukje afnemen. Ik was direct in paniek omdat naalden niet mijn favorieten zijn. Mijn man werd er bij geroepen en ondertussen vroeg de arts wat ik dacht dat het was, en heel raar maar aan zijn reactie zag ik dat het ernstig was, en ik zei huilend kanker? Ja zei de arts mevrouw budding u heeft kanker we gaan er niet om heen draaien en u zult het zelf ook gedacht hebben. Dat klopte ik had het in m,n dagboek geschreven .Op dat moment staat je wereld op z,n kop zoveel onderzoeken die je moet ondergaan waarbij ook hals punkties wat ik als vreselijk heb ervaren.Toen de meeste onderzoeken gedaan waren vertelde een andere arts dat ik een comando operatie zou krijgen.Dat betekende een operatie waar veel artsen zich mee bemoeien zoals de kaakchirurg, plasticchirurg,oncoloog enz. De operatie zou tussen de tien en 12 uur duren.Er werd een stuk uit m,n onderbeen gehaald en er werd en stuk huid van m,n onder been afgeschaaft om de eerste wond te dichten.Er is ook een stuk bot van 7 cm uit m,n been gehaald en ik m,n kaak gezet.En daar zit eigenlijk het grootste probleem.Ik heb nog steeds vreselijk veel pijn in dat been.Niet alleen de wond maar diep van binnen ook waar ze het bot weggehaald hebben.Is er iemand die dit herkend en wat is er toen aan gedaan?Ik mag geen ibuprofen meer omdat ik maandag de chemo en de bestraling ga krijgen.Ik moet het doen met paracetamol en tramadol.groetjes sylvia

----------


## lin2014

Beste sylvia,
Hoe is het? Ik heb hieronder een websiteadres geplaats die jij even kan bekijken. Daarin wordt uitgelegd waarom mensen ziek worden. Verder als je zelf aan de zijkant van je billen hard indrukken met vuis of slaan, kijk of dat zeer doet. Ook bij plekken achter de oorlellen, daar zo met je knok beetje kracht beruiken om in te drukken.
http://cursussite.jouwweb.nl/ 
als je vraag hebt kun je me via email of hier contact opnemen

----------

